# Breeding in the wild



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do all the piranha's of a shoal in the wild breed or are only select fish allowed to breed? After the fry are hatched and swimming around, do they join that same shoal or where do they go from there? Thanx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thompson374 Posted Yesterday, 07:41 AM
> Do all the piranha's of a shoal in the wild breed or are only select fish allowed to breed? After the fry are hatched and swimming around, do they join that same shoal or where do they go from there? Thanx


Im sorry, you question doesn't make much sense, but I will try to respond.

1. Piranhas don't "shoal" they "group" together in the wild out of necessity. Their groups are individuals that don't stay together but drift off into other groups. That's a popular misinformation that keeps circulating on the internet as well as the term "cohabitation". They don't do that either.

2. The juveniles will group together for a time until the larger one's begin to eat the smaller ones. Natures way of keeping the stronger healthy and ridding itself of the weaker ones.

3. They will breed when they are ready. Its not a question of "allowing".


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Thompson374 Posted Yesterday, 07:41 AM
> > Do all the piranha's of a shoal in the wild breed or are only select fish allowed to breed? After the fry are hatched and swimming around, do they join that same shoal or where do they go from there? Thanx
> 
> 
> ...










I didn't know that piranha's drifted into other groups. I always thought that fish from a shoal just stayed together. I guess what didn't make sense about "allowing" was that I just thought that it might be like a pack of wolves where there is only one mating couple. But I guess thats kind of dumb to even relate the two....thanx for your reply Frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's why I stated piranhas don't "shoal" in the typical fashion. Glad to help.


----------

